# Video-Performance

## absynth

Ich hab einen 1 Ghz rechner mit 900 mb ram, Grafikkarte ist ne AtI 128 rage...

ich weiß nciht das bester, aber den PC gabs quasi für lau und ich bastel daran rum

das problem, es klappt ja viel, nur die performance ist miserabel, wenn er was zeichnen muss...firefox frisst manchmal 50% cpu

und noch schlimmer, wenn ich ein video angugen will, dann ruckelt das ziemlich derb .

nunja..ich denk mal, die proz leistung und ram sollten alle male ausreichen, nun denk ich das es nur noch an der grafik liegen kann.

gibt es wege um herauszufinden, ob die grafikkarte richtig funzt ?

damit ihc, falls ich die falschen treiber habe, das mitbekomme, und das problem beheben kann.

----------

## misterjack

Meine Glaskugel ist gerade zur Reinigung, wie wärs wenn du mal darlegst, ob du X richtig konfiguriert und den passenden Treiber installiert hast?

----------

## absynth

Meine xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Belinea"

   ModelName    "Belinea"

   HorizSync 50-95

   VertRefresh 75-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "accel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "crt_display"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "force_pci_mode"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "dma_mode"              # <str>

        #Option     "agp_mode"              # <i>

        #Option     "agp_size"              # <i>

        #Option     "local_textures"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "buffer_size"           # <i>

        #Option     "tv_out"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "tv_standard"           # <str>

        #Option     "mmio_cache"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "test_mmio_cache"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "panel_display"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"       # <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BoardName   "3D Rage IIC AGP"

   ChipSet     "ati"

   ChipId      0x475a

   ChipRev     0x7a

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes  "1024x768" "1600x1200" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

ja, wie weiß mand enn , ob man den richtigen treiber installiert hat ?? gg

----------

## absynth

arr .. wollt nach dem how to ati treiber nochmal installieren...nun sind die geblocked ...

----------

## misterjack

Was für ein Howto, welche Treiber? Muss man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?

Bei einem 

```
$ glxinfo | grep rendering
```

Sollte direct rendering: Yes dastehen.

Die Howtos http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/ati-faq.xml und http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/dri-howto.xml kennst du?

----------

## absynth

jup, schon gefunden...

stand no da, hab nun how-to für ati-treiber gemacht, bzw bin dran, hab den build ati-drivers emerged, dann stand was da von MTRR nicht enabled...ok, nun hab ich gerade kernel neu gebacken gg..damit drin und nun bin ihc gerade am einrichten

----------

## absynth

lspci | grep AGP bringt mir überigens 2 grafikchipsäte...

einmal als pci bridge

und einmal halt die ati...ist das problematisch?

----------

## AmonAmarth

ansynth: du verrennst dich gerade ziemlich in dem grafikkartentreiberjungle  :Wink: 

also wenn die angabe richtig ist das du eine graka mit r128 chipsatz verwendest (poste mal lspci -v bitte, programm ist im pciutils packet) und mal kurz das orakel befragt hättest, dann hätte google dir als dritten link folgendes ausgegeben:

http://linux.die.net/man/4/r128

demnach muss bei gentoo folgendes use flag aktiivert werden: video_cards_r128

schreibe in deine make.conf folgendes:VIDEO_CARDS="r128 vesa ati"

dann konfigurierst du deine xorg.conf um, so das der r128 treiber verwendet wird.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen!

mfg

----------

## absynth

lspci -v :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via

        Kernel modules: via-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] (prog-i f 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: da000000-daffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40 )

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: parport_pc

        Kernel modules: parport_pc

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/ C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8 235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE

        Kernel modules: pata_via

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller  (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller  (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI]

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: i2c-viapro, via686a

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio  Controller (rev 50)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Onboard Audio on EP7KXA

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e400 [size=4]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: VIA 82xx Audio

        Kernel modules: snd-via82xx

00:0a.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW/D / AIC-7881U (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Adaptec AHA-2940UW SCSI Host Adapter

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=256]

        Memory at dc001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

        Kernel modules: 8139cp, 8139too

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC AGP (rev 7a)  (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 3D Pro AGP 2x XPERT 98

        Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, stepping, medium devsel, latency 3 2, IRQ 12

        Memory at da000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=16M]

        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Memory at d9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d8000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 1

```

----------

## absynth

hmm ...dann muss das ja gar net die rage128 sein :/ goddamn 

hab noch ne matrox mystique rumliegen, wäre die besser ??

----------

## misterjack

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="r128 vesa ati"
> 
> 

 

Wozu vesa? Braucht kein Schwein, wenn es für die Karte einen eigenen Treiber gibt. Und ati gibt es nicht. Und übrigends bei einer Rage128 kann man sich kaum verrennen. Die Howtos befolgen und gut ist, mit x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati sollte man die gewünschten Ergebnisse erziehlen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei einem 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ist das nach den Howtos nun gegeben oder nicht? Wenn ja und es ruckelt immer noch, dann ist dein Rechner schlicht zu lahm.

----------

## absynth

Nein, das Yes steht definitiv nicht da.

aber ich bin mir ja auch gar nicht mehr so sicher obs überhaupt die rage 128 ist, ist glaub das ding ist ein vorgänger model, und dafür gibts so gut wie kein howto, zumindst hab ich keins gesehn

----------

## firefly

 *absynth wrote:*   

> Nein, das Yes steht definitiv nicht da.
> 
> aber ich bin mir ja auch gar nicht mehr so sicher obs überhaupt die rage 128 ist, ist glaub das ding ist ein vorgänger model, und dafür gibts so gut wie kein howto, zumindst hab ich keins gesehn

 

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIMach64

Aber 3d kannst du vergessen, da nicht unterstützt (fehlende Hardware Features)

 *http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIMach64 wrote:*   

> Cards without a triangle setup engine cannot be supported; this includes VT chips, 3D Rage, 3D Rage II/II+/IIc, and 3D Rage LT.

 

----------

